

The cranky user: Curbing JavaScript dependency (2001) - lsh
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/us-cranky2/index.html

======
lsh
I realised while reading this article how little my opinion of javascript has
changed since ~2001 (when this article was written) despite the fantastic
leaps and bounds JS has made in recent years. Even now, when you can compile
Clojure to JS, I'll still only ever use it for enhancement on a public facing
site. There are just so few benefits in my opinion.

I browse with JS off these days, enabled only for a very few select sites, and
it's incredible how little of the web actually works.

------
hollerith
Please add the year of publication (2001) in parens to the end of the title.

~~~
lsh
done.

